# need help on mfsbackup command



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

ok, here is my issue, besides being linux moron, everytime I try to grab an image off my original drive using
mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/bakcup.bak /dev/hdb
I get the image, but its 389 megs which is too large to include in zipper disk, it needs to be under 290 megs... 

I dont care about the season pass's or the programs, if I drop one of the 9's it goes to 210mg, but I have no idea what that does... good or bad..

any advice is appreciated.... I have the instacake image (57megs), but I would like to try and use my own image.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Try:
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/bakcup.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

thanks again forrest.... any hint as to what the -6 does... I am learning here, while I am atleast trying... what can I say... I was a windows baby, my parents just dragged and dropped... me included


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The numbers in the command represent levels of compression of the backup image, 1 being minimal and 6 being the most compression.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

-6 is the compression level. The range is -1 thru -9. -1 means low compression and -9 is highly compressed. See here for more info MFS Tools 2 readme


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

nice link... that one will be bookmarked for daily use... the -6 got it down to 360megs so I may have to use a -9, 

on a side note: have you used the tivowebplus extration module?? I dont want to decrypt or convert... just find some of the wifes shows (if I can locate the directory)... move to my hard drive and them move them to a different zippered drive...


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you don't get it below 290MB, then you can just use mfsrestore command to restore and expand the new Tivo drive. Install it back in your Tivo to make sure it's working and recognizes the extra space on the larger hard drive. Put the Tivo drive back in your PC and follow the Zipper instructions. Note when you're creating the Zipper CD "If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory."

I've never used the TWP extraction module. If both Tivo are zippered and subscribed, then the simplest method to move shows is to use the built-in Tivo MRV capability - which transfers a 1 hour show in 10 minutes.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

hehehe, that means another adapter, but I guess the wif is worth it... I am more interested in using my own image to create a zipper cd, so I can quickly expand new drives, all the boxes are 40gigs, with one at 250, that means at least 4 more restores and 4 more zipper process

I thought I read there was a way to put set your computer as a tivo that was recognized by the others


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

thx ttodd1


----------

